# Malo miejsca na dysku ?

## morys

Moje Gentoo w minimalnym Gento:

```
morys@localhost ~ $ df -h

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/hdb3             3,6G  2,5G  997M  72% /

udev                   62M  208K   62M   1% /dev

/dev/hdb1              31M  5,9M   24M  21% /boot

none                   62M     0   62M   0% /dev/shm
```

W zasadzie doinstalowałem tylko Operę i Kadu

Nie robiłem jeszcze:

```
emerge -u world
```

Docelowo chciałbym mieć jakieś minimalne środowisko w KDE (jednak).

System będzie służył jako Desktop do przeglądania www , obsługi poczty i ewentualnie słuchania muzyki w trakcie w/w czynności.

Nie wiem jaką strategie obrać ?

```
emerge --sync
```

zakończyło sie niepowodzeniem i ciągle ubywa mi miejsca na dysku.

Po komendzie 

```
emerge -av depclean
```

mam ostrzeżenia o wykonanie kopii zapasowych (chyba).

Poradzcie prosze.

----------

## Raku

brakuje mi tu pytania, w czym mamy pomóc?

jeśli chodzi o brakujące wolne miejsce, to niestety - mi Gentoo z KDE zajmowało zwykle coś koło 4-5GB. Trochę miejsca udawało się zaoszczędzić usuwając zbędne logi, żródła i pakiety (miałem włączone generowanie paczek tbz2 dla każdego kompilowanego ebuilda).

----------

## morys

Przepraszam. Może w treści nie było zbyt wiele pytajników.

Przedstawiłem wielkość mojego minimalnego Gentoo (w trakcie instalacji wybrałem Gnome nie dodając żadnych dodatkowywych pakietów (żadnych).

1.Pytanie czy to normalne w Gentoo (ten zajęty obszar dysku) , bo inne dystrybucje Linuxa nawet w minimalnym KDE mieszcza sie w 1.5 GB ?

2. Co stanie się z wielkością Gentoo jak zrobię

  emerge -u world ?

3.Co stanie z wielkością Gentoo sie po wykonaniu

  emerge -av depclean ?

4.Nie wiem jaką strategie obrać aby docelowo mieć minimum KDE (tylko) ?

Większy dysk nie wchodzi w rachubę.

----------

## psycepa

a co ci pokazuja:

```

du -sh /tmp

du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles

```

?

----------

## morys

Po wykonaniu tych "magicznych" dla mnie komend mam:

```
morys@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost morys # du -sh /tmp

6,5M    /tmp

localhost morys # du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles

32M     /usr/portage/distfiles

localhost morys #
```

----------

## piotruspan

I jeszcze sprawdź, ile zajmują Ci katalogi: /usr/src/  /var/tmp ?

Niedługo możesz mieć też problem z kompilacją czegoś większego, miejsca na pliki tymczasowe Ci zabraknie.

A zamiast KDE to może XFCE4 byłoby lepsze ? Polecam zamaskowaną wersję 4.3.90.2, sam używam i jestem zadowolony.

I jaki właściwie masz problem z emerge --sync, bo jak nie zaktualizujesz drzewka to nie masz po co robić emerge -u world !

----------

## tomekb

A masz pare wersji kernela w /usr/src ? Potrafi nabić trochę miejsca. Dobrym pomysłem byłoby też zamaskowanie pare gałęzi w portage, np w twoim przypadku te z gnome, xfce, games. How-to jest w polskim faq, może też ktoś bardziej obeznany podpowie, które dokładnie możesz zamaskować. W skrajnej sytuacji po skompilowaniu KDE usuń /usr/portage  :Smile: 

Też Ci polecam xfce4 małe to to, szybkie, ładne. W sam raz dla czynności, o których wspomniałeś.

----------

## morys

```
morys@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost morys # du -sh /usr/src/ /var/tmp

4,0K    /usr/src/

27M     /var/tmp

localhost morys#
```

A mój problem z emerge --sync ciągnę na:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493507.html?sid=7a49803f476d493218ce80e0dc929b09

nie chciałbym sie dublować.

Nidzie nie mogę znaleźć pewnej informacji na temat wielkości minimalnego Gentoo.

SuSE i Debian mieściły mi sie gdzieś w okolicy 800 MB , Slackware ok.1 GB.

Obawiam sie ze nie zaryzykuję już nowej instalacji.

Więc proszę potwierdzcie prawidłowość moich zamiarów

Jeśli wykonam

```
emerge -C gnome
```

a następnie:	

```
emerge -av depclean
```

To będzie możliwość wykonania póżniej ?

```
emerge XFCE4
```

Jeśli na moim marnym sprzęcie ta cała operacja potrwa parę dni to może lepiej faktycznie instalować od począdku cały system i jako środowisko wybrać XFCE4 ?

Instalującd inne systemy Linuxowe wybierałem zawsze WindowMaker a póżniej dociągałem ewentualnie kde-base.

W Gentoo jakoś nie widziałem mozliwości obrania takiej drogi.

Czytając instrukcje instalacji Gentoo odnisiłem wraźenie że wystarczy 1.5 GB na system a rekomendowane 4 GB.

Więc myślałem że dysk 4.3 GB będzie w sam raz na niego.

Pałna dystrybucja Slackwarę 10.2 w KDE zajmuje chyba tylko 2.8 GB.

Jak to jest z tym Gentoo ?

----------

## vanbastek

Różnie to jest...

U mnie np tak:

```

vanbastek@thor ~ $ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda6             3,7G  2,9G  672M  82% /

udev                  252M  200K  252M   1% /dev

/dev/hda7             9,9G  1,6G  7,8G  17% /home

/dev/hda1             318M  231M   87M  73% /usr/portage

shm                   252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

```

Żadne gnome, kde czy xfce, mam openboxa. Przydałoby sie distfiles wyczyścić, ale nie sądzę żeby było tam więcej niż 150~200MB.

---

Jest 154MB źródełek.

----------

## morys

Dobry układ i ciekawe rozwiązania.

Moze żeczywiście powinienem inaczej podzielić dysk ?

Miałbym wtedy mniejsze ryzyko zapchania systemu niepotrzebnymi śmieciami.

----------

## Gabrys

 *morys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C gnome
> ```
> ...

 

To potrwa ~5 sekund (ale niczego tak naprawdę nie usunie)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Tu TRZEBA bardzo delikatnie, tzn. uważać, żeby nie usunąć czegoś nadto.

A jak już się stanie, to revdep-rebuild.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge XFCE4
> ```
> ...

 

raczej emerge xfce4 i to trwało u mnie kilka godzin ze dwie może trzy, na Twoim sprzęcie pewnie poniżej 10.

 *Quote:*   

> Instalującd inne systemy Linuxowe wybierałem zawsze WindowMaker a póżniej dociągałem ewentualnie kde-base.
> 
> W Gentoo jakoś nie widziałem mozliwości obrania takiej drogi.

 

Niby dlaczego? Zawsze można coś doinstalować, odinstalować.

 *Quote:*   

> Czytając instrukcje instalacji Gentoo odnisiłem wraźenie że wystarczy 1.5 GB na system a rekomendowane 4 GB.
> 
> Więc myślałem że dysk 4.3 GB będzie w sam raz na niego.

 

Masz rację u mnie na kompie obok Gentoo śmiga na dysku 4.3 GB. IceWM jako menedżer okien, do tego trochę gierek (UT, bzflag), serwer Apache, MySQL, PHP, distcc.

Wszystko się mieści, choć przyznam, że nieco na styk, tzn. nie ma tam dużo zapasu -- jakieś 500-1000 GB. Trzymam zawsze tylko max dwa jądra (mówię o źródłach, każde 300 MB :/), a /usr/portage ciągnę po NFS, więc odchodzi nieco z zajętości dysku i odchodzi konieczność synchronizacji, bo synchronizuje na kompie "dużym" i automagicznie mam zaktualizowane na "małym". W końcu to te same pliki.

Jedyne na co trzeba uważać to kompilacja dużych programów, bo nie starcza miejsca na /var/tmp/portage. Wtedy warto wybrać wersje bin np. mozilla-firefox-bin openoffice-bin (chociaż kto by tam używał).

 *Quote:*   

> Jak to jest z tym Gentoo?

 

W zasadzie jest jak chcesz. Pamiętaj o miejscu potrzebnym na /usr/portage, źrodło jądra (najbezpieczniej przewidzieć miejsce na dwa), jakieś 600-1000 MB w /var/tmp/portage na kompilacje jakichś większych rzeczy. Jak miejsce zacznie Ci się kurczyć, możesz bezpiecznie wywalić zawartość katalogu /usr/portage/distfiles/ oraz śmieci z /var/tmp/portage (o ile nie trwa jakiś emerge).

To chyba tyle. Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów, choć pamiętaj, że nic na siłę, może jak sobie przemyślisz, to nie warto się pchać z Gentoo, choć chyba jednak warto  :Smile: .

----------

## morys

Myśle ze warto Gabrys

Gento nauczyło mnie bardzo dużo.

Jako kompletnemu laikowi w sprawach informarycznych daje popalić , lecz satysfakcja ogromna.

A teraz Gentoo niech sie "kompiluje" a ja ide spać.

Dziekuje za dokładne objaśnienie tematu.

----------

## Gabrys

 *morys wrote:*   

> Myśle ze warto Gabrys

 

Też tak uważam. Chociaż oczywiście nie za wszelką cenę  :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> Gento nauczyło mnie bardzo dużo.

 

I mnie.

 *Quote:*   

> Jako kompletnemu laikowi w sprawach informarycznych daje popalić , lecz satysfakcja ogromna.

 

To prawda  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> A teraz Gentoo niech sie "kompiluje" a ja ide spać.

 

To chyba dobry pomysł. Właśnie leci jakieś 100 paczek, nie ma co się przyglądać jak skaczą kolorowe literki  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dziekuje za dokładne objaśnienie tematu.

 

Drobiazg.

od raku: dodałem brakujące / do znacznika quote

----------

## piotruspan

vanbastek ! Wlasnie testowo zainstalowalem sobie Archa + openbox.

Arch ok, ale openbox ? "tosz to harkor"  :Smile:  (ale wciaga).

morys

Zastanow sie jeszcze, czy koniecznie na tym jednym z Twoich komputerow musi byc Gentoo, skoro masz

w nim tak maly dysk bedziesz mial z tym ciagle nowe klopoty (z wolnym miejscem).

To swietny system, ale w ten sposob tylko zrazisz sie do niego.

Gentoo postaw na mniej zabytkowym sprzecie bo do ciaglych kompilacji to jednak lepiej miec

szybki procesor, inaczej jest to masochizm  :Wink: 

----------

## morys

Co do komputera to jest to najmocniejsza "maszyna" w mojej stajni.

Najsłabsza cały czas uzytkowana to Pentium 100 / 32 MB RAM (tylko do przegladania www) niestety win98se.

A na Gentoo faktycznie będe musiał sprawić sobie większy dysk.

Ciekaw jestem jak zachowa się Gentoo po przeniesieniu go wraz z dyskiem na inny komputer.

Robiłem z powodzeniem nieraz takie doswiadczenia z Slackware , Debianem a kiedyś nawet z SuSE.

Macie jakieś doświadczenia z takich "przenosin" ?

----------

## Raku

 *morys wrote:*   

> Ciekaw jestem jak zachowa się Gentoo po przeniesieniu go wraz z dyskiem na inny komputer.
> 
> Robiłem z powodzeniem nieraz takie doswiadczenia z Slackware , Debianem a kiedyś nawet z SuSE.
> 
> Macie jakieś doświadczenia z takich "przenosin" ?

 

wszystko zależy od twojego kernela i sposobu, w jaki kompilowałeś system. jeśli kernel nie będzie obsługiwał urządzeń z nowego komputera, to chyba jasne będzie, dlaczego system nie wstanie. Jeśli kompilowałeś system z optymalizowaniem pod określony procesor, a przeniesiesz system na zupełnie inną architekturę (lub inny typ procesora, niekompatybilny z tym, pod co kompilowałeś), to też chyba jasne dlaczego nie będzie działać. W pozostałych przypadkach nie powinno być żadnych problemów.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja przenosiłem Gentoo z Pentium 2 do Pentium 4. Jako, że zbiór instrukcji Pentium 4 zawiera wszystkie instrukcje Pentium 2, wszystko śmigało, zarówno kernel jak i binarki. Później zmieniłem pentium2 na pentium4 w /etc/make.conf i przekompilowałem wszystko (emerge -e world) przez jakiś weekend jak nie używałem kompa, ale nie jest to w sumie niezbędne.

I tak jak Raku pisał. Warto przed przenosinami zadbać o to, żeby kernel obsługiwał wszystko co będzie w nowym kompie (albo chociaż tyle ile będzie potrzebował, żeby wstać).

----------

## morys

Czyli rozumiem ze jak będzie mnie stać na nowy (mocniejszy sprzęt) to zapytam jakie działania podjąć ?

A na razie to będę zgłebiął Getoo na tym co mam.

A wogóle to można przekompilować system na przeniesienie go na inny sprzęt ?

----------

## Gabrys

 *morys wrote:*   

> A wogóle to można przekompilować system na przeniesienie go na inny sprzęt ?

 

Zawsze można  :Cool: 

----------

## morys

Czyli wygląda na to że Gentoo to jest to.

----------

